

Hookbox: Real-time Web with WebSocket/Comet and Webhooks - mgh
http://cometdaily.com/2010/07/26/a-fast-introduction-to-hookbox

======
heyadayo
Short Version: Hookbox is a message queue built specifically for browser
clients. Whenever a client connects, subscribes, publishes, etc. Hookbox makes
a Webhook request (HTTP callback) to obtain permission for the action from the
web application (PHP, Django, etc.) All server-side app logic therefore
remains within the web framework/language.

------
clemesha
Very cool stuff, hopefully.

To quote the beginning of the "What about my web app?" section

    
    
      This ten step tutorial shows how a client can interact with Hookbox. 
      Adding web app integration is also trivial.
    
    

I can tell you, combining a real-time component with your existing web app
framework is not trivial; hopefully Hookbox might change this. In general, a
framework that eases this pain is very needed.

I experimented with these ideas with my project "Hotdot"
(<http://github.com/clemesha/hotdot>), which is mostly a "big example", not a
framework or whatever.

Hotdot uses Orbited (which was originally authored by Michael Carter, and who
is also the author of Hookbox). Michael did contact me with the Hookbox
project a while back, and it looks as though he has made significant progress
on the project since.

~~~
asnyder
The NOLOH PHP Framework includes Comet out of the box without any work or
configuration. A brief video on this can be found from the Confoo Web
Conference this past March, <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r0FR0Dx4zE>.

This includes support for streams, long-polling, and short-polling. Like
everything else in NOLOH, this comes out of the box for all browsers.

A dedicated comet section will be added to noloh.com later in the summer with
more examples, demos, and whitepapers.

Disclaimer: I'm a co-founder of NOLOH

~~~
jacobolus
That’s just targeted at users who plan to use Noloh and PHP to write their
applications, right?

------
revicon
Saw a demo of this at the last jquery meetup, very cool stuff, and the guy
demoing it actually coded a live chat app from scratch so everyone could see
how its done. The fact that they also have a hosted solution for people to try
hacking against gives them a big a+ in my book. Great job.

------
zitterbewegung
Right now I'm getting the error "Error establishing database connection" are
they being overloaded?

~~~
fizz972
Seems so, at least it's the database which failed and not the web server. A
web server failure on a site covering real-time web servers news would be too
weird.

------
javajones
This is very cool. I'd like to see it hooked into a web app though.

